# Anna Sui for Target (Gossip Girl line)



## thewickedstyle (Sep 12, 2009)

Anybody check it out? Some of it was cute, I got 2 minidresses and a tee.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm sad, it;s not available at either of the two targets near me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'd rather see the stuff in person before I buy it so.


----------



## Ggxox (Sep 13, 2009)

I wish we had that in the UK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love Anna Sui tons.

xoxo


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Sep 18, 2009)

ooh gonna check this out soon!


----------

